# reaming a barrel to a new caliber



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Can I have a 243 reamed to a 7mm-08. I found a good deal on a rifle but would prefer the 7-08 instead of the 243. Is it feasible, cost effective or would a barrel replacement be the best option?


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Barrel reaming is commonly done on low pressure cartridge guns and muzzleloaders and is not advised for most high power applications. Now if you have a cartridge that had the same bore diameter you can have the chamber lengthened and that is also fairly common. It would make more sense to rebarrel your weapon.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

To my knowledge barrell reaming is almost exclusive to shotguns to true up the bores, i.e trap and skeet guns, and as Tex stated other low pressure types. The old gallery style 22 short,long and long rifle guns are reamed out and then a liner is installed to bring an otherwise safe but totally shot out gun back to life, also have heard of sleeveing on some of the older BPC rifles that used corrosive powder, and for the most part, not cleaned to well and the rifleing is gone. To go up 6mm to 7 mm would basically take all the rifleing out of the old barrell. Then the thickness of the barrell comes into play as you would have to either have it rerifled or a liner put in. The bolt face of your 243 and a 7-08 are the same. If it was me I would just rebarrell it with a quality one and be alot happier. I think you would be also. Hope this helps, by the way 7-08 is a darn good caliber.

Swifty


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I think you are looking for reboring rather than reaming.
http://www.cutrifle.com/reboring.html
I have heard people have had good luck, but not sure it is cost effective versus a new barrel-nor
will your good deal last.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks, guys you have been very helpful.


----------

